# LA 200 Orally?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Can this be given orally and how much to dose?

My husband is worried if we need to use it on the goats it will cause bad swelling. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

No, antibiotics can not be given orally unfortunately they need to be injected. I prefer using Bio-Mycin vs. LA 200 because it doesn't sting quite as badly.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. 

Why won't it work orally? Does it affect their digestive tract adversely or it just doesn't work properly that way on goats?  Thanks.

If they get a knot (it happened to one of his dogs and the vet told him to give it orally), what do I do? Maa Belle doesn't really have a well define muscle beside her elbow to inject it in. How do I avoid hitting a nerve in her hind?

Oh and Maa is 58 pounds on the dot. It is safe to give 3 CCs of LA200, right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

then give it SQ - yes you can give 3cc


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks.  That'll make hubby feel better, lol. He kept pestering me about so I thought I'd ask again.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Antibiotics get destroyed in the rumen, dogs have much different digestive systems than goats.

Jan


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! I'll let him know that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep....La200 must not be given orally to a goat... :thumb:


----------

